# TRACING MILLERSFORD COMET



## dylanforever (12 February 2012)

I'm looking for my old pony comet, he was a chestnut registered new forest with flaxen mane and tail, 13.2/3ish sold in 2009/10 will be approx 10 or 11! lovely boy  was sold to a family in jersey! I have the name of their business! Would love to find him  if you know ANY info please email me sxy_skye@hotmail.com thank you


----------



## cally6008 (12 February 2012)

Have you spoke to the people (you have their business name) and asked if they still have him ?


----------



## dylanforever (12 February 2012)

There is no way of getting hold of them through their business, already tried.


----------



## Cuffey (12 February 2012)

Jersey Riding Club has an internet Notice Board


----------



## Loopypony (13 February 2012)

If you pm me their business name I know quite a few people in Jersey so can ask around for you?


----------



## Hanni (28 November 2014)

I think I lease the pony you mean; he is in jersey at le Claire's riding yard and meets all your descriptions, his show name is millersford comet, he is 12 now, almost 13, 13.2, new forest gelding with flaxen main and tail, irregular white marking on his forehead, and very very cute


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 November 2014)

This pony would be a half brother to a pony I bred.  Sire is Wellhouse Shepherds Boy, who was a chestnut too.  He was born out on the forest in the area where my ponies run.  Could you post a pic of him?  

Hanni, how lucky you are.  NF's are great!

(Have you PM'd OP as it's while since they first started looking?!)


----------



## Hanni (28 November 2014)

Shall try and pm you a picture of him, it's so cool that you can find out all this information from the web! (Previously we had no idea about his life pre jersey). I have also emailed them, hoping they reply


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 November 2014)

That would be great, I love NF's.  Lady, would be Comet's half sister, she was also born in 2001, I also had her full brother who was born a year earlier.  I know Comet's breeder well too as I bought my foundation mare off him - Millersford Strawberry Girl.  

I hope they get in touch.


----------



## Debzter (14 April 2015)

Hi there. If u add me I have pics of comet. It's my daughter above that posted the original add several years ago &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Debzter (14 April 2015)

I was comets owner when he was 3/4. We bought him from New forest area as the previous owner had just had a baby. We then sold him years later to a lady in Yorkshire who then sold him on to someone in Jersey
.. Pics on my profile


----------



## Debzter (14 April 2015)

That's def comet I just looked at his pic on riding school website  x


----------

